# Honda EX 5500 help



## DanEX (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello,
If anyone has a Honda EX 55oo, I would appreciate some help. I need a few photos of the top of the engine showing the choke setup without the breather. I have it running and now need to check the choke set up.
Thank You


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

try this page from the shop manual...


----------

